
If Printing Guns Is Legal, So Is Distributing the Plans - WillPostForFood
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-09-21/if-printing-guns-is-legal-so-is-distributing-the-plans
======
WillPostForFood
I think there is an interesting parallel with the legal issues around the
encryption export ban in the 1990's.

